# Could a person hide food underground?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If this heat wave keeps up, month after month like it has already. We're going to be having food shortages everywhere. The whole state of Oklahoma is now in a dry drought. Towns are running out of water and telling people to quit watering their lawns and gardens, take showers only on certain days, and some just don't have any water period. As of right now, unless we get lots of rainny days, there will be no second cutting of hay. Which means, ranchers are going to have to start selling their livestock or have expensive hay shipped in from other states. No wheat, no beef, no back yard gardening, etc, etc,. 

Looks like it's going to get rougher around here. Burglery is on the rise around here. Don't lay anything down cause it wont be there when you go to pick it back up. Less then a quarter of a mile from my house, a female cuz of mine whom just got a divorce, bought a trailer house and her dad let her have a small peice of land to put it on. Well while she was at work, someone come along and stoled her meter pack off the pole. Cut the underground wires to her trailor and pulled the wires completely out of the ground and took off with them also. This is too close to home! I will have to step up our security and watch who drives by to see if they're scoping my place out. I pity the fool who lets me catch them stealing out of my yard. :flame:

Anywho, I'm thinking if we stay in this drought too long, and jobs are still slow, there maybe a lot of stealing and hunger going on soon. I was wondering if I bought a lot of flour, salt, dry beans, rice, cornmeal, oil, etc, and maybe place them in 2 liter bottles, sealed tightly with epoxy glue, and then buried them, would they stay moist free? Or, what would happen if I hid them up in the attic somewhere?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I have stored food in an underground fallout (60's style) for a couple of years and it was fine. Course I do live in an dry climate.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is a lot of extra work! Why don't you get some 5 gal buckets or some 55 gal drums and mylar bags?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn`t think underground would be to good for dry gooods, maybe the attic would be better. put in storage totes with news paper crumpled up around them will sure enough keep them dry. > Marc


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The Native Americans did it without plastic, they did just fine with Buffalo hide. Look up cache.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

If the attic gets very hot - above 80 degrees F. - then that will not be a good place to store canned or dry goods foods for long term storage. Dry goods that are exposed to temperatures above 80 degrees are subject to rapid deterioration even when enclosed in a dry, air-tight container. The ideal long term storage temperatures for canned and dry goods is between 50 - 70 degrees Farenheit. If excessive heat (or freezing) in the attic is not a problem then it should be okay.

If it was me in a similar situation to yours I would not be able to store foods in my own attic because it gets way too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter. Instead I would sink a large corrugated sheet metal or tin-lined box in a pit underground and store my canned and dry goods and other valuables inside rubbermaid containers in the underground metal box. The temperatures underground will stay at more consistent temperatures that do not exceed below 50 degrees or above 70 degrees. I would cover the pit over with something that nobody would think to move or look under. 

.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

oldcountryboy, it is indeed a sad situation. i've heard there have been breakins around my area, too. and my yard and gardens are burnt to crispy already. all i managed to salvage was some potatoes. my strawberry plants are almost dead, my asparagus fronds are turning brown. watering doesn't seem to help. it is just too hot on top of the drought. i wish my neighbors would stop watering their lawn, too! i am on a well and i imagine they are too. does that mean that they may be getting their water from the same source? i don't know much about wells.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

could you bury 55 gallon barrels. Or put the food in the walls.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I honestly think it's a pretty good idea. I'd recommend a test run, try a bottle of everything you want to store and see how it does for the summer/fall.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Put it in barrels or buckets and it will store well


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

If you have an old, dead chest freezer (or can find one @ the dump), dig a pit and bury it. Makes a good "root cellar".


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Rusty'sDog said:


> If you have an old, dead chest freezer (or can find one @ the dump), dig a pit and bury it. Makes a good "root cellar".


YES !! :thumb:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I would really like a 'secret space' in our crawl space under the house.
Dig down deeper, cinder blocks, shelves and a trap door above.
I cannot see it happening though.. but I keep asking.

And not just for protection against thieves, but in case of rationing nationwide. No one would ever know that room was down there... a storm shelter! Yeah.. that's what I'll call it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last night out in the rasberry patch, I was thinking this would be a good place to hide the opening to a safe place underground.


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

Rusty'sDog said:


> If you have an old, dead chest freezer (or can find one @ the dump), dig a pit and bury it. Makes a good "root cellar".


This is what I do. It is insulated and has a seal at the top. I have several placed throughout our property and we "cache" several different types of "items" in them. Cover with a piece of plywood then natural covering (leaves, branches, etc.) over it. The barn is a great place to bury a freezer. Cover it with hay bales - or bury it in your driveway and park your car or boat over it. Just make sure that you don't drive on top of it. You can also wrap a big piece of chain with a lock around the freezer before you drop it in the hole for extra security in the event that someone finds it. You can pick these up for free on Craigslist, Freecycle, etc.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Last night out in the rasberry patch, I was thinking this would be a good place to hide the opening to a safe place underground.


Yup...like Brer Rabbit in the briar patch....all those thorns


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

chickenista said:


> I would really like a 'secret space' in our crawl space under the house.
> Dig down deeper, cinder blocks, shelves and a trap door above.
> I cannot see it happening though.. but I keep asking.
> 
> And not just for protection against thieves, but in case of rationing nationwide. No one would ever know that room was down there... a storm shelter! Yeah.. that's what I'll call it.


I have friends who lived in Zimbabwe in the late nineties and they used a "secret space" their crawl space to hide their kids when their farm was attacked. They were both killed but their girls were safe. The space was in the floor, covered by the corner of a big carpet in a heavily traveled area so it didn't appear that the area had just been "disturbed".

I used to keep my lock box and guns (sealed in plastic tubes) under the trap door in my crawl space before I had a gun safe. The trap door was in the kids closet, under a cut piece of carpet with toys, balls, etc. etc. on top - hiding it. I was the only family member that new it was there.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have things in 5 gal buckets cashed. They are really wrapped up well, before they go into the buckets. Not sure soda bottles would last long without a hard layer of protection.
I am working on 55 gsl drums now. 
Hope it works for you. Don't let anyone see you diggin!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> I honestly think it's a pretty good idea. I'd recommend a test run, try a bottle of everything you want to store and see how it does for the summer/fall.


Very good idea. > Marc


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

springvalley said:


> I wouldn`t think underground would be to good for dry gooods, maybe the attic would be better. put in storage totes with news paper crumpled up around them will sure enough keep them dry. > Marc


Attics in the south can get over 130F and stay that way all summer long - *NOT* a good place to store food.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are a couple of ideas:

There was a thread on here somewhere about how to hide things in the open; like putting cans of food behind your books on the bookshelf, using the dead space between the floor and the bottom of your kitchen cabinets, putting in a false wall so you can store stuff in between the wall studs or under the stairs, packing a tote and mark it "kids toys" and then stack other boxes of kid stuff on top and around, things like that. Squashnut touched on it, too....

Instead of the thin plastic bottles, I'd try getting the gallon jars that food comes in from your local mom and pop restaurants. They sometimes get the huge pickles or mega mayo or mustard in them. Our local pizza joint saves their olive jars for us. Store your food in there and then put in an oxygen absorber. It will help seal the jar again and keep critters and moisture out. Or go to your local bakery and get their frosting buckets. They have a pretty good seal on them and are thicker. They're also food grade and you can sometimes get them for free.

Just a couple more ideas.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a walk-in cellar built right into the side of a hill, far enough away from the house to not be noticeable, and that's perfect for what we're talking about. 
One question I have is the problem with mice chewing through plastic pails and barrels. I'd hate to contribute to feeding them with my preps!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

MelTX, what part of the state are you in. That can make a big difference as to even digging. I'm on limestone here at the house. Digging ain't much of an option. Also what about fire ants getting in and filling the whole thing with their nests?
Ed


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

whiterock said:


> MelTX, what part of the state are you in. That can make a big difference as to even digging. I'm on limestone here at the house. Digging ain't much of an option. Also what about fire ants getting in and filling the whole thing with their nests?
> Ed


I'm in North Texas. Part of our land has white rock that can't be dug, but other parts are fine. Haven't had a problem with fire ants or any kind of insect getting into the freezers. Make sure that the seal is still good (not rotted). Most of the "food stuff" that I store underground is airtight/sealed (cans, jars). If you have concern about ants, put DE, Amdro or your "killer" of choice all around before burying. Don't know - but it might help! I got this idea from a blogger. He uses his chest as a root cellar for potatoes, etc. Not sure how that works.... seems like without the air circulation, they would rot, but I guess it works for him!

Other non-food items are sealed in buckets and bags in the event that there is a "leak". Again, no problems so far!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Google root cellars . There are some neat ideas about burying galvanized garbage can at an angle with lid strapped shut and food sealed inside ~ Vickie


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

From a previous post:

I use 55 Gallon drums for chicken feed storage. It works pretty well as long as the feed is dry. I throw nitrogen to it now but am working on an alternative.

I do store long term and cached in 55 gallon plastic drums, Probably the same style your talking about. I don't store say a drum of rice just in the drum.... yet. I do have some wheat stored that way for seed. I have stores of canned and dehydrated in drums for caches. They work well. 

A problem with a 35 or 55 gallon drum of beans or sugar or whatever would be damage. I prefer to use 5 gallon and under for dry goods. If I have a 5 gallon bucket go bad, well... it sucks. If I have a 35 or 55 gallon drum go bad, I may have put myself and my family in big trouble. It is also difficult to handle. If you have to relocate even with ample time they are heavy and cumbersome. I have made some slings to assist with the moving. I have to use my tractor with the boom to lift them. (I will try to post some pics. No promises on that)


A couple issues you may run into with the drums. 
SMELL. I have caught hell trying to get the smell out of my drums. I guess the product is put in hot and seeps in every possible pore in it.

Sealing. More then likely you will have a two piece lid. It has a round gasket. If you are looking for long term storage, I would suggest black RTV silicone instead of the seal. 

A white grease pencil. This is used to mark the outside of the drum with either an inventory number or the contents of the drum.


Second:


Ok. The best I could manage.

http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...0928100840.jpg

http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...0928100903.jpg

http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...928100903a.jpg

http://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...0928100907.jpg


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Rusty'sDog said:


> If you have an old, dead chest freezer (or can find one @ the dump), dig a pit and bury it. Makes a good "root cellar".


If you put up an ad on the bulletin board at the grocery store or where ever, you could probably get them for free if you said you'd haul them off. Alot of the neighboring towns have "clean up days" in the summer time and people will put their old freezers out on the curb for pick up - if you contacted the person, they'd probably let you have them instead of waiting for the town to come get them. You could get as many as you wanted that way, and not have to pay for them.

Just an idea.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Before burying those 2 liter bottles, dip them in wax. The wax will seal them from moisture to help preserve them. 

If you don't have enough wax to seal the whole bottle, at least dip the lid to seal it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Anywho said:


> Flour goes bad long before wheat berries & the heat in the attic would make your supplies go bad sooner.
> The 'mother-load' on survival tactics is survivalblog.com - just key in food storage topics in search window.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Or, what would happen if I hid them up in the attic somewhere


Most attics get too hot for long term storage.

*Stable *temps are better for foods


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

give this a look

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCgg_JCfHBU[/ame]


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

My late MIL had a book on this re-created Iron Age farm in England. There was mention of food (grain) storage in pits, which I found amazing in the climate there. The Butser Farm website currently lists "Storage of Grain in Underground Silos" as "Inactive", but IIRC they found that properly sited, prepared & filled pits could store cereal grains for years. Some of their workshops look very interesting: http://www.butserancientfarm.co.uk/


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Saw something on stealth gardens at survivalblog,guy planted a bunch of stuff on gov land on his drive route home.

Most people wouldnt have a clue what was growing and thats exactly what he found to be the case.

Im experimenting with that right now,broadcast seeds of all kinds around my house to see what will grow,and what will self sow.

One thing here that just keeps coming back is rhubarb,and some potatoes have too.Time to find a bunch more plants like that.

So yes,you can hide food both on and in the ground pretty well is my guess.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mightybooboo has touched on the way we prepare. Much of what we have growing on our 6 acres is wild edible/medicinal plants that most people would not know were useful. Thus, even if what we had in our gardens (or food recognized as foods by most) were stolen, we would not go hungry.

As for storage, those 5 gal food-grade buckets with mylar and 02 absorbers is the way to go. At this time I, too, am looking for dead chest freezers. (David is digging us a cellar; but with the ground as hard as it is and his having to do it with a pick/shovel, it will be awhile before we can actually use it.)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If I were to bury something, like food... I'd want to do it on a hillside, where water wouldn't drain and collect, but would have drainage away from the site. Bury on flat ground, and you get a flood, are you willing to stake your life on a watertight seal? Unless I didn't have a choice, I'd not bury it in view of the house, or anywhere near it. If it were a metal drum, I'd bury as many sheets of steel (from old barrels) as possible throughout the area... so if someone were actually searching (with a metal detector) they'd hit dozens of false finds before finding the real thing.

I don't think people that'd be stealing food would even know what to do with flour, beans, staples, etc.... 

If it got so bad, TEOTWAWKI, buried food might be ok... but if you have to bug out in a hurry, will you be able to take it with you in the rush?


----------

